# DIY Camo job....



## cutter10x (Jan 13, 2004)

more


----------



## leoncrandall74 (Apr 9, 2017)

Great job they look awesome [emoji106] 

Sent from my SM-S920L using Tapatalk


----------



## infidel305 (Aug 29, 2017)

nice paintjob, reminds me of my work tools


----------



## Bergloch (Dec 19, 2014)

Sure looks better than my bow case! Nice work.


----------



## survivalistd (Jun 26, 2017)

WOW great job there...

Sent from my SM-N920T using Tapatalk


----------



## cutter10x (Jan 13, 2004)

thanks


----------



## Wenty (Jan 6, 2012)

I see why you had a redo on those two cases...good call. They look great now... my favorite of the 3 colors.


----------



## SimonRL (Mar 26, 2017)

How did you apply the camo?


----------



## County Hunter (Sep 17, 2012)

Looks great, I have an old Xi I am going to brighten up.


----------



## strayarrow (May 7, 2003)

what type of paint did you use. Those look great. Just what I need, another way to spend money.....


----------



## Midman03 (Aug 17, 2016)

strayarrow said:


> *what type of paint did you use*. Those look great. Just what I need, another way to spend money.....


+1. Those look awesome. Great job.


----------



## cutter10x (Jan 13, 2004)

just paint from ace hardware..... not the cheap stuff but not the most expensive stuff either....i just make sure it specifically says adheres to plastic.....


----------



## BluMeanie (May 5, 2014)

Those look slick.

What's next? Pickup Truck? :wink:

(actually, I had a friend of mine did an old Chevy/Suzuki Tracker in camo using a similar technique - that, coupled with a set of big, wide, mud-gripper tyres made it look badass)

(even for a Tracker)


----------



## trailboy (Sep 29, 2013)

Following 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G870A using Tapatalk


----------



## tcone1968 (Sep 20, 2014)

looks great


----------



## Darth Potatoes (Jul 29, 2017)

It looks great. Got a few things to try this on, sure my wife is going to love everything camo...:bs:


----------



## mustangguy (Sep 1, 2009)

Nice


----------



## cutter10x (Jan 13, 2004)

so i seem to find myself wanting to paint something everyday im off...lol so i redid these today


----------



## cutter10x (Jan 13, 2004)

white, grey,dark grey, and black


----------



## AntlerNerd (Jun 9, 2017)

I am going to have to give that a try, those bow cases look really good!


----------



## BluMeanie (May 5, 2014)

cutter10x said:


> so i seem to find myself wanting to paint something everyday im off...lol so i redid these today


Do the pickup, DO the pickup, Do THE pickup, Do the PICKUP, DO THE PICKUP.......


----------



## frank70 (Aug 31, 2017)

Awesome job


----------



## Thumbs (Sep 8, 2013)

Great job. Which paint, rattle can?


----------



## metalanton (Sep 21, 2016)

Very nice! I love camo that doesn't look camo


----------



## nito900rr (Oct 7, 2016)

Always wanted to try a camo job on my rifle and scope 

Sent from my SM-J327T using Tapatalk


----------



## Cump (Jul 31, 2017)

Those all look great.
Did the bow cases require prep work at all? Or a primer coat?


----------



## bow375 (Aug 21, 2010)

great job, looks good


----------



## tote (Mar 29, 2013)

You should make a video of the process!
No one on YouTube has anything that even comes close to looking that great.


----------



## leoncrandall74 (Apr 9, 2017)

tote said:


> You should make a video of the process!
> No one on YouTube has anything that even comes close to looking that great.


I agree. Or at least some pics of each step and color.

Sent from my SM-S920L using Tapatalk


----------



## Thumbs (Sep 8, 2013)

A diy video would be great


----------



## Wickstick (Aug 3, 2017)

Pretty sweet 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## logstar6 (Oct 3, 2017)

looks like I have something to try this weekend..


----------



## jkujawa762 (Sep 26, 2017)

Looking good!!


----------



## gun278 (Apr 12, 2003)

Looks great


----------



## Gadawg11 (Jun 3, 2015)

Tag


----------



## Brokenz33 (Oct 21, 2017)

Looks great, ive got a few rifles and my hunting truck that ive done the same way a few years back, they still look great. I use flat and ultra Flat Rustoleum brand spray paint from Walmart


----------



## catman-do (Aug 17, 2014)

This work very well also

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WuEOP76L484


----------



## keeparms (Oct 4, 2017)

BluMeanie said:


> cutter10x said:
> 
> 
> > so i seem to find myself wanting to paint something everyday im off...lol so i redid these today
> ...


I second this, haha!


----------



## Skerk (Aug 18, 2017)

Well done. Looks nice!


----------



## rnbow (Sep 4, 2017)

Really like the camo and the idea of using easily found branches as a stencil. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## bkc6868 (Oct 18, 2013)

Looks great


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Wormydog1724 (Aug 20, 2010)

A lot of talent in here.


----------



## co_golfer28 (Nov 21, 2014)

Has anyone done a DIY Camo job on their site bar/housing? I saw a guy had a MBG Ascent Revenge with a Camo bar that looked really good! Just curious if it would be difficult to try and match a Camo pattern...


----------



## MBG Hunter (May 17, 2017)

cutter10x said:


> so i had some questions about my camo job on my bow holder.... so i decided to redo one of my bow cases.... i wasnt really satisfied with the desert camo job i did so i added 2 layers... white and dark brown and i think it came out sweet.... i just layer about 4 colors lightest to darkest and use a branch off a bush in my back yard or a pine bow as a stencil... pretty easy....


They look awesome!! I really like the blue camo, but from a purely practical standpoint, I would paint a Red Cross on the med kit.


----------



## cutter10x (Jan 13, 2004)

thanks...i may do a video on how when i find my next project


----------



## leoncrandall74 (Apr 9, 2017)

co_golfer28 said:


> Has anyone done a DIY Camo job on their site bar/housing? I saw a guy had a MBG Ascent Revenge with a Camo bar that looked really good! Just curious if it would be difficult to try and match a Camo pattern...


I didn't paint them but i dipped a couple sights that came out pretty cool

Sent from my SM-S920L using Tapatalk


----------



## co_golfer28 (Nov 21, 2014)

leoncrandall74 said:


> I didn't paint them but i dipped a couple sights that came out pretty cool
> 
> Sent from my SM-S920L using Tapatalk


Can you post some pictures of those dipped sights? I would be really interested in trying to do a DIY on my Spott Hogg Tommy to somewhat match my Buckskin CD 34


----------



## leoncrandall74 (Apr 9, 2017)

co_golfer28 said:


> Can you post some pictures of those dipped sights? I would be really interested in trying to do a DIY on my Spott Hogg Tommy to somewhat match my Buckskin CD 34


A couple sights and a rest. The sights were a couple of the very first pieces I dipped









Sent from my SM-S920L using Tapatalk


----------



## itzfry (Mar 26, 2016)

Really Cool!


----------



## harmattan (Nov 4, 2017)

good work


----------



## fern2400 (Sep 24, 2017)

i would like to try the dipping thing but i'm nervous about it, how hard was it?? I did few came paint job but the paint get scratch really easy. how tough is the dip?


----------



## clubmanager (Oct 20, 2017)

Has anyone dipped a bow here? If so, how easy was it and what would you recommend?


----------



## leoncrandall74 (Apr 9, 2017)

clubmanager said:


> Has anyone dipped a bow here? If so, how easy was it and what would you recommend?


I've dipped 4 bows getting ready to do another. There's pics of them in another tread "putting new life into an old bow". It was pretty easy but time consuming. Alot of prep. Every part and piece done separately. But it was a blast I had alot of fun doing it and look forward to doing more. I got my film and activator from dipape either on ebay or amazon. There's several videos to learn how and follow the instructions. It's also important to use the right paint for the base coat. 

Sent from my SM-S920L using Tapatalk


----------



## leoncrandall74 (Apr 9, 2017)

fern2400 said:


> i would like to try the dipping thing but i'm nervous about it, how hard was it?? I did few came paint job but the paint get scratch really easy. how tough is the dip?


It's fun and pretty easy. Start with a few practice pieces ya get the hang of it quick 

Sent from my SM-S920L using Tapatalk


----------



## Lengyel395 (Nov 13, 2017)

????


----------



## Lengyel395 (Nov 13, 2017)

Oops those were supposed to be thumbs up. Sweet paint jobs!


----------



## Tadsit (Oct 22, 2014)

cutter10x said:


> so i had some questions about my camo job on my bow holder.... so i decided to redo one of my bow cases.... i wasnt really satisfied with the desert camo job i did so i added 2 layers... white and dark brown and i think it came out sweet.... i just layer about 4 colors lightest to darkest and use a branch off a bush in my back yard or a pine bow as a stencil... pretty easy....


Like the look. Simple.


----------



## kcladnier (Sep 19, 2017)

Fun


----------



## WTXSkullChaser (Dec 9, 2017)

that rifle is sexy


----------

